# studs or chains on bobcat



## maklandscape (Oct 5, 2009)

wondering if anyone out there is using studs on there skid steers. thinking it may help in those slippery storms. or even chains on rear. any info would be great. thanks


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

dont mean to sound silly but think about that for a little while SKID steer and studs ??? a buddy of mine used to deliver pizzas he had studs on his vovlo and if he got a ****** tip he would urnout a bit in there drive would leave horrble marks. NOT A GOOD IDEA


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

How would studs do more damage than chains?


----------



## maklandscape (Oct 5, 2009)

the studs or chains only go on the rear tires leaving the front to skid to make the turns. allowing the rear tires to provide more traction. the parking lot i am plowing id far from new asphalt and any stud damage will go unnoticed


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never had traction problems on pavement with my machine but digging out drifts on a long gravel road I have. I can not believe how much of a difference chains on the rear make. This was my first year running chains and I Love them. I don't know about running them on pavement.
Robert


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

You can run either one. And it will be fine unless you run frequently on bare asphalt that is really new, then there may be some marking.

I run chains on a NH 185, and I run them on all 4 wheels. maklandscape, a skid steer turns with front and back wheels. The front wheels having no chains has no beneficial effect, though the chains do more work for you in the rear. You can run no chains depending on your pusher, but mine won't push heavy or icy stuff without. I am running a 9' pushers 38" high on my skiddies, and the machines have the power but not the traction. A better option would be Snow Wolf tires, which I will be transitioning to when my chains wear out.

I run studs on a NH 175, and that is fine too. Yes, you will see some scratches on fine or new pavement, but nothing substantial. If you want real traction on a tracked machine, I don't see a better way.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

nhpatriot;890936 said:


> You can run either one. And it will be fine unless you run frequently on bare asphalt that is really new, then there may be some marking.
> 
> I run chains on a NH 185, and I run them on all 4 wheels. maklandscape, a skid steer turns with front and back wheels. The front wheels having no chains has no beneficial effect, though the chains do more work for you in the rear. You can run no chains depending on your pusher, but mine won't push heavy or icy stuff without. I am running a 9' pushers 38" high on my skiddies, and the machines have the power but not the traction. A better option would be Snow Wolf tires, which I will be transitioning to when my chains wear out.
> 
> I run studs on a NH 175, and that is fine too. Yes, you will see some scratches on fine or new pavement, but nothing substantial. If you want real traction on a tracked machine, I don't see a better way.


Have you had any studs come off (with the tracked vehicles)? Have you tried studs on the tired units? If so how was traction and can you apply first question to tires as well?


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the studs last about as long in tracks as they do in tires, as long as you are not running them all the time on dry asphalt. Here's a link for studs: http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Tire_Studs_s/9410.htm

I have only run chains on units with tires, so I can't speak to the effectiveness of studs on skiddy tires. But they certainly are in use all over the place, so I assume they are effective on the right tire.

Like I mentioned, I will be switching tires, probably to Snow Wolfs, but I am also considering these: http://www.denmantire.com/catalog/page1.pdf


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the studs last about as long in tracks as they do in tires, as long as you are not running them all the time on dry asphalt. Here's a link for studs: http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Tire_Studs_s/9410.htm

I have only run chains on units with tires, so I can't speak to the effectiveness of studs on skiddy tires. But they certainly are in use all over the place, so I assume they are effective on the right tire.

Like I mentioned, I will be switching tires, probably to Snow Wolfs, but I am also considering these: http://www.denmantire.com/catalog/page1.pdf


----------

